# FCCUs and other fired heaters



## melawen

Hola!
Trato de traducir esta frase. Está describiendo al comprador prospecto de Lotox, un producto para el control de NOx post combustión.*

"FCCUs and other fired heaters at oil refineries"*

"Calentadores a FCCU y otras alimentaciones en refinerías de petróleo" 

Pero no estoy segura respecto a calentadores; en el mismo trabajo usan todas las palabras posibles para caldera/horno en desorden, según pme parece, o me estoy perdiendo de algo. (heater, furnace, boiler...) 
Busqué u encontré que se usa todo eso en un refinería, calderas, calentadores y hornos...y creo que me equivoco pues me falta conocimiento técnico. Además no tiene sentido mi traducción - supongo- con el significado que encontré para FCCU: "Unidades Separadoras con Fluido Catalítico". Puede eso alimentar un calentador? Estoy muy perdida. 

Gracias a quien quiera / pueda ayudar!


----------



## k-in-sc

An FCCU or cat cracker (unidad de craqueo catalítico fluidizado, unidad de trituración de fluido catalítico, etc.) involves a heat source (aparato de calefacción), and I believe the acronym is usually left as is. But I'm not an expert either.


----------



## melawen

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda, K-in.sc, despeja parte importante de la incógnita. Saber bien a qué se refiere la sigla me ayuda mucho. Ojalá alguien que comprenda la frase completa aporte todavía.


----------



## abeltio

Yo pondría:

FCCUs* y otros calentadores a fuego directo en refinerías de petróleo

* Sigla en inglés de Unidad de Craqueo Catalítico Fluidizado


----------



## Lnewqban

melawen said:


> ............en el mismo trabajo usan todas las palabras posibles para caldera/horno en desorden, según pme parece, o me estoy perdiendo de algo. (*heater, furnace, boiler*...)..............



Imagine el petróleo crudo como una mezcla de muchos productos (líquidos y gaseosos).
El proceso de refinación es separar y extraer de esa mezcla natural cada uno de sus componentes.
A  groso modo, la forma de hacerlo es calentando la mezcla hasta que cada  componente se evapora (del más ligero al más pesado, molecularmente  hablando), capturando el vapor y enfriandolo hasta hacerlo condensar (si  su forma final es líquida).

*Fluid catalytic cracking* (FCC) es un proceso específico de vaporización usado en refinerías:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oil_refinery

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fluid_catalytic_cracking

No son lo mismo, cada uno de estos aparatos tiene una función específica:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heater#Heating

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furnace

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boiler


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
Yo estoy de acuerdo con Abeltio, de hecho iba a responder a este discusión pero considere que no aportaba demasiado a lo que ya se había dicho.
FCC, Craqueo catalítico fluidizado, también es conocido como FCCB Unidad de craqueo catalítico sobre lecho fluido, en algunas descripciones se puede encontrar como Unidad de fraccionamiento catalítico o separador catalítico. http://gustato.com/petroleo/crackingcf.html
Fired heaters es un calentador de llama, en el campo se suele llamar "Quemador".
Tal vez aquí haya una discrepancia con Abeltio ya que no todos los calentadores son de llama directa, http://www.gastecheng.com/p_heaters.php 
Lotox es un proceso tecnológico patentado cuyo punto fuerte es la reducción de los óxidos de nitrógeno (NOx) en los quemadores de calderas, hornos y de refinerías así como también en las Unidades de craqueo catalítico.
Según lo que yo entiendo Melawen debe tener algo así:
_Lotox es aplicable en unidades de craqueo catalítico y otros calentadores  en refinerías de petróleo._

Melawen creo que este enlace te va a interesar http://www2.dupont.com/Clean_Technologies/es_MX/products/belco/nox/nox.html
Un abrazo y Feliz entrada del 2014.
Keahi.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, it's referring to any heat source that involves combustion.


----------



## abeltio

Keahi said:


> Hola.
> Yo estoy de acuerdo con Abeltio, de hecho iba a responder a este discusión pero considere que no aportaba demasiado a lo que ya se había dicho.
> FCC, Craqueo catalítico fluidizado, también es conocido como FCCB Unidad de craqueo catalítico sobre lecho fluido, en algunas descripciones se puede encontrar como Unidad de fraccionamiento catalítico o separador catalítico. http://gustato.com/petroleo/crackingcf.html
> Fired heaters es un calentador de llama, en el campo se suele llamar "Quemador".
> Tal vez aquí haya una discrepancia con Abeltio ya que no todos los calentadores son de llama directa, http://www.gastecheng.com/p_heaters.php
> Lotox es un proceso tecnológico patentado cuyo punto fuerte es la reducción de los óxidos de nitrógeno (NOx) en los quemadores de calderas, hornos y de refinerías así como también en las Unidades de craqueo catalítico.
> Según lo que yo entiendo Melawen debe tener algo así:
> _Lotox es aplicable en unidades de craqueo catalítico y otros calentadores  en refinerías de petróleo._
> 
> Melawen creo que este enlace te va a interesar http://www2.dupont.com/Clean_Technologies/es_MX/products/belco/nox/nox.html
> Un abrazo y Feliz entrada del 2014.
> Keahi.




Algunas consideraciones sobre la nomenclatura:
"quemador" es "burner", "fuel nozzle", "combustor" o "combustion nozzle", nunca en más de 30 años vi que se llame "quemador" a un "fired heater"
"Heater" es calentador, que puede ser con fuego (fired Heater) o sin fuego (unfired heater) como por ejemplo un calentador a vapor
En castellano, para evitar ambigüedades se comenzó a utilizar "calentador a fuego directo" para designar al "fired heater", a veces se utiliza "calentador con fuego" pero hay casos en que el fuego calienta un fluido intermediario y el intermediario al fluido de proceso en un mismo equipo: por eso utilizamos "calentador a fuego directo" para indicar que no existe fluido intermediario


----------



## Keahi

Hola otra vez.
Mientras en los documentos uno tiene que decir que el calentador es de llama o de fuego directo o indirecto, en el "campo", o sea en el trabajo diario, yo nunca he escuchado que los llamen "Calentadores de fuego directo o Calentador de fuego indirecto", simplemente he escuchado "Calentadores" cuando se refiere a la torre completa.
En inglés se tiene "Direct fired heaters" para los calentadores directos, por otro lado "Indirect fired heaters" para los indirectos.
En la pregunta inicial dice "Fired heaters" unicamente, entonces ¿a cuál de los dos tipos se está refiriendo?
Cuando los técnicos ofrecen el sistema Lotox, hablan de la adaptación de los quemadores (los cuales son una parte de los calentadores), pero además de ofrecerlos para los calentadores directos o indirectos también lo ofrecen para FCC y los quemadores de calderas y hornos.
Este es un extracto de como presentan Lotox:
"..._para aplicaciones de refinería, entre ellas, unidades FCCU, coquizadores de fluídos, calentadores y calderas_".
En esta página hablan de las emisiones de Nox, http://www.grupoag.es/refineriabalboa/medioambiente/emisiones-a-la-atmosfera.php , como ya decía hablan de los quemadores.
Esto es sencillo de entender, si un calentador tiene quemadores entonces es de llama, si no puede ser de resistencia, de inducción, etc. y aquí Lotox no tendría nada que hacer.
Un saludo.


----------



## melawen

Esto es espectacular, ¡tremendos aportes!. Cuando busco en internet, no sé que escoger, me parece que todas las trads pueden estar mal y puedo "meter la pata". Muchas pero muchas gracias.  

De todo lo aportado, entiendo entonces que la FCCU es una físicamente un calentador en sí misma, que se utiliza para vaporizar los distintos elementos que están en le petróleo, que salen a diferentes temperaturas. Esto sería el craqueo. ¿Voy bien?
Luego, los calentadores son calentados, (por favor valga la redundancia!) por llamas  ("fired", que yo consideraba como "alimentados" y esperaba que dijera de qué estaban siendo alimentados...) y esas llamas las produce el LotOx, que reduce Nox y esto y aquello, lo que lo hace más elegible que otros. 

Entonces *heater* = calentador (funciona con llama directa, indirecta, etc. y calienta sólidos, gases o fluidos.)
_*fired heater= *_quemador (Argentina), pero no según albetio (España), sigue siendo un calentador, pero agregaríamos "a fuego / con fuego". ( más la consideración del fluido intermediario. las fdieferencias entre albetio y keahi en el campo deben deberse también a las diferencias regionales, ¿cierto? (argentina/ españa)
*furnace* = horno (el el artículo de wikipedia para _Heaters_ citado por Lnewqban dice además que estos son otro tipo de _heaters.(!) _
*Boiler* = hervidor? (pero también sería un calentador, ya que se utiliza para calentar líquidos, y no necesariamente tiene que hervir, y también se usan para separar componentes del fluido que se caliente...¿la diferencia con un _heater_ es que este es sólo para líquidos?) me queda esta duda.

Keahi, muy aclaratoria y ese link de Du pont me resulta muy útil!

Muchas gracias y también les deseo un excelente 2014!


----------



## abeltio

Mi experiencia es de Argentina

fired heater no es quemador: fired heater es calentador con llama directa o calentador con fuego directo.

Jamás escuché en campo o en diseño: "calentadores de fuego indirecto" se los llama simplemente "calentadores" (sin modificador) y en inglés "heaters" y para el diseño "unfired heaters" porque los códigos de construcción son distintos para fired pressure vessels (ASME Code Section I) y unfired pressure vessels (ASME Code Section VIII Div I and II). Tanto en inglés como en castellano, lo habitual es modificar con "fired/con fuego" y cuando no se menciona nada se entiende que son sin fuego.

Las denominaciones "de campo" no son en absoluto confiables dado que muchas veces están afectadas de modismos locales y deformaciones que aplican los operarios por costumbres que arraigaron por vaya a saber uno qué motivos.  

furnace: horno - siempre son "fired heaters" (o sea furnace es un caso particular de fired heater".

heater es la denominación más genérica

Boiler: la traducción más usual por lejos es caldera (generador de vapor) puede ser Fired o Unfired (por ejemplo: Waste Heat Boiler o Heat Recovery Steam Generator - HRSG)
Reboiler: en la industria petroquímica son los "hervidores" tienen una forma muy particular con una porción troncocónica - siempre son "unfired"


----------



## Keahi

Ok.
Seguro estoy equivocado al igual que los de Dupont y otras tantas empresas de suministro a refinerías.
Un saludo.


----------



## melawen

Disculpas, España y no Argentina 

Y muchas gracias a ambos y a todos, ha sido una clase magistral.


----------

